# BMW OEM Sirius DIY install: MY 2002 330i



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

ObD said:


> All 03 radios are Sirius ready. The software version is the number which really counts. To access the headunit software version number:
> 
> With the ignition off, turn on radio.
> Hold "m" key for ~ 10 seconds, until the unit serial number is displayed.
> ...


I have an 03 ZHP and my SV is 14-03 40...does this mean I am out of luck? Thanks!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Went to the Stealer today and pulled a "refurbished" business CD unit off the shelf. It is listed to fit ALL E46 MY 9/01 and up........but the software code (sticker) was 40 (?)......WTF? 
The parts guy was baffled with the wealth of info I came in with. He asked how I knew this info.......I told him that I could tell him how, but then I'd have to kill him. No sense of humor . . . . 

I'm thinkin' . . . . . . . the Panasonic or Clarion Sirius package was like $150 after rebate (plus antenna) at Crutchfield, it included the receiver and the display....The factory set-up would cost $250 to $695 for a SAT factory radio AND $239 for the factory SAT receiver PLUS the antenna. 

I dunno.....talk me outta this.......


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Went to the Stealer today and pulled a "refurbished" business CD unit off the shelf. It is listed to fit ALL E46 MY 9/01 and up........but the software code (sticker) was 40 (?)......WTF?
> The parts guy was baffled with the wealth of info I came in with. He asked how I knew this info.......I told him that I could tell him how, but then I'd have to kill him. No sense of humor . . . .
> 
> I'm thinkin' . . . . . . . the Panasonic or Clarion Sirius package was like $150 after rebate (plus antenna) at Crutchfield, it included the receiver and the display....The factory set-up would cost $250 to $695 for a SAT factory radio AND $239 for the factory SAT receiver PLUS the antenna.
> ...


Hey Frank, tell Kissell I said hi..........


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> Hey Frank, tell Kissell I said hi..........


Hey, Ryan, Kissel wants to know when you are gonna go over there and fix his sink?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I dunno.....I called them like 4 hours ago....the water is all over the place here...and when I called back he says "you never called here"... so I says "you callin me a liar"? Then he starts tellin me ablut how Uncle Jimmy died....got me REAL upset.

I'm liable to go over there and rub small little sandbaskets all over his assneck....


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> I have an 03 ZHP and my SV is 14-03 40...does this mean I am out of luck? Thanks!


Not necessarily. BMW stated all 2003's without NAV are Sirius ready. Your head unit manufacturing date indicates you should be OK. The software version number doesn't agree but Alpine may have redefined the software version number for 2003.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Went to the Stealer today and pulled a "refurbished" business CD unit off the shelf. It is listed to fit ALL E46 MY 9/01 and up........but the software code (sticker) was 40 (?)......WTF?


Based on greginaz1's post above the "40" version may be redefined for 2003. In this case I'd check the HW version and the date of manufacture on the sticker of the refurb. The BMW system is proprietary so any info is hard to come by and as always YMMV.

My old unit hw/sw - 43/40 did not work. The new unit - 45/50 does. This is consistent with what I have found out previously.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'm thinkin' . . . . . . . the Panasonic or Clarion Sirius package was like $150 after rebate (plus antenna) at Crutchfield,


If it's FM modulated it will sound like crap. You'll need an adapter or aux input ~$100 to plug into the CD changer interface if you want to go direct for better sound. A BMW adapter does not exist for Panasonic or Clarion AFAIK so you'll need an aftermarket aux input adapter.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok Ok Ok OK!

I'll keep trying.....The refurb unit had an 8-03 date and a SW code of 40....The parts guy is pretty cool...maybe I'll do the exchange and see if it's SAT ready.......

If youu have a SAT ready head unit...but you DONT have the SAT tuner plugged in....will it still show the SAT display shown in your first post?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Ok Ok Ok OK!If youu have a SAT ready head unit...but you DONT have the SAT tuner plugged in....will it still show the SAT display shown in your first post?


Nope. Need the Sirius tuner too.


----------



## mattwebster77 (Feb 3, 2003)

ObD said:


> Nope. Need the Sirius tuner too.


I too have the Sirius kit in my 03 325i and I love it.

I DID however opt for the BMW antenna, only because it included an inline filter (called an ALC) that goes between the antenna and the Sirius reciever.

Is it necessary? Not sure. I hear that it is used to filter out the XM radio's terrestial repeaters. The frequeny spectra for these two services are right on top of each other

anyhoo, got pics here if you want to see them.

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/audio/forum.php?postid=3693745&page=2


----------



## texas330ci (Aug 18, 2003)

I am trying to figure out a way to use an aftermarket tuner (kenwood 902) and a Terk slim line antenna with my head unit. I know for sure that the head unit is Sirius ready. I also have the BMW/Alpine 6-disc changer in the trunk. Still doing a ton of research and best I can determine is a need a blitzsafe adapter, but I want to make sure the head unit displays the song title, artist, etc like normal...

I also thought of installing the antenna on the package deck in the back, but I have a metallic tint and I have heard that reduces signal (hence the want to use the slim line)...

Anyone have any insight on doing this?



mattwebster77 said:


> I too have the Sirius kit in my 03 325i and I love it.
> 
> I DID however opt for the BMW antenna, only because it included an inline filter (called an ALC) that goes between the antenna and the Sirius reciever.
> 
> ...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

texas330ci said:


> I am trying to figure out a way to use an aftermarket tuner (kenwood 902) and a Terk slim line antenna with my head unit. I know for sure that the head unit is Sirius ready. I also have the BMW/Alpine 6-disc changer in the trunk. Still doing a ton of research and best I can determine is a need a blitzsafe adapter, but I want to make sure the head unit displays the song title, artist, etc like normal...
> 
> I also thought of installing the antenna on the package deck in the back, but I have a metallic tint and I have heard that reduces signal (hence the want to use the slim line)...
> 
> Anyone have any insight on doing this?


To display song and artist on the BMW OEM headunit you need the BMW Sirius receiver. Aftermarket adapters only display the channel number in CD changer format. If you use an adapter, the BMW CD changer won't work with it. My antenna is on the shelf but I have no tint. Some dropouts occaisionally, but nothing annoying. As always YMMV.

The BMW Sirius receiver is competitively priced if you factor in that you don't need a $100 adapter. If you went the free sat receiver route than this would not apply. Terk has an adapter coming out next month which will allow the use of slimline antennas with the BMW sat receiver.


----------



## texas330ci (Aug 18, 2003)

ObD:

Thanks for the insight. I think I will go the route of getting the sirius receiver. I'd like to avoid having to use the LARGE BMW sirius antenna. Any thoughts on using a slimmer aftermarket antenna with the BMW tuner? I know the BMW tuner uses a 2-line antenna and the slimmer ones are 1-lines, but I think I saw that there is an adapter for that as well... 

If I can get positive insight on using a slim aftermarket antenna, I'll be good to go...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

texas330ci said:


> ObD:
> 
> Thanks for the insight. I think I will go the route of getting the sirius receiver. I'd like to avoid having to use the LARGE BMW sirius antenna. Any thoughts on using a slimmer aftermarket antenna with the BMW tuner? I know the BMW tuner uses a 2-line antenna and the slimmer ones are 1-lines, but I think I saw that there is an adapter for that as well...
> 
> If I can get positive insight on using a slim aftermarket antenna, I'll be good to go...


I have the big antenna installed currently. I also have the slim antenna waiting to go in. Just received notice that the Terk adapter is being shipped to me tomorrow ... early . If it doesn't arrive by Fri, it won't get installed till next week as I am going away for the weekend. However I really expect no difference in reception or operation.


----------



## choij2000 (Oct 4, 2002)

*q*

where can i get a my2003 head unit? and how much would that cost? do u have a part #?

(i have a my2002 330i)
thx.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Spectre said:


> No, from what I've read (here and in other places), Nav users prior to September are just SOL. There's no retrofit for pre-September 2003 Nav units.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

ObD:

Where did you get your info from?
I'm outta favors with the parts guy - he's tired of trin to look up stuff, and BMW NA is Noooooo help to us on the phone.... so I'm seriously thinking about buying the "refurb" unit with the S?W code of 40...but I'd like to feel a little bit better before I plunk down the $$. 

Remember: I gotta buy the receiver (according to you) to even see if it works with the SAT....

$200 for the head unit
$239 for the receiver
$100 for the antenna
Jeeeeez

(remember: FM modulated kits are under $200...)

Did you call Alpine to get the info ?

thx.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

texas330ci said:


> If I can get positive insight on using a slim aftermarket antenna, I'll be good to go...


Terk slim antenna works as advertised with the Terk single to dual antenna adapter. No difference in performance. :thumbup:


----------



## texas330ci (Aug 18, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks ObD. Time to get rid of standard radio and those damn commercials...



ObD said:


> Terk slim antenna works as advertised with the Terk single to dual antenna adapter. No difference in performance. :thumbup:


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

mikeglenn said:


> I installed the Sirius receiver myself and did not activate through BMW. I am not aware of any further discounts available on Sirius' lifetime subscription offer.
> 
> It would be difficult for me to scan the instructions. The installation instructions likely will not help you as they do not depict the Sirius receiver installed with a CD Changer. It merely states, "Remove optional CD Changer (if equipped)...". At the end it states, if vehicle is equipped with optional CD changer, "Connect CD Changer Cables and reinstall CD Changer in the original location." However, the placement of the receiver is not illustrated with the CD Changer and the CD Changer will not fit in the original location.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said...I am going to talk with them as the install was definitely second rate...clearly they had never installed the unit with a cd changer or maybe ever..who knows

Just a pain in the ass...as they ordered the wrong aux input and required a second install appt for this ..and now the sirius tuner is misinstalled


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*Replacing head on older E46*

I replaced the head unit on my '01 330Ci with HK option (Jan '01 build) with one from an '03 325i (purchased on Ebay for $225), in preparation for installing the Sirius receiver (coming soon from Ebay, $125). A few comments regarding differences in the new compared to old head units:

1. The old unit was manufactured by Blaupunkt, the new by Alpine.

2. There are two coaxial jacks on the old unit, only one on the new. One (bigger, connects to a black right-angle wire in the dash, and is on the passenger side of the unit) is the FM antenna, I guess; the other (smaller, leads to a silver wire in the dash, on the driver side) AM antenna? At any rate, I connected the solitary coaxial antenna lead in the new unit to the black, right angle wire--but the jacks are not compatible. I needed two adapters (two different M>F cables plugged together). Fortunately, both of these were available at a local car stereo shop ($16, Innovative Audio, Bellevue, WA). I left the small, silver wire unplugged. I'm guessing the old unit had an external AM antenna and the new unit has an internal one, but I may be wrong. (Someone else commented earlier on this problem and said that he/she was going to make an antenna plug adaptor; FYI, a commercial solution is available.)

3. The reception was initially poor, but the radio defaulted to European mode (i.e. mostly odd numbered AM frequencies and offering LongWave AM mode). I went to the secret menu (hold down "m" key right after turning on) and reset it to the US, and changed a few other settings--not entirely sure what I was doing--but then AM & FM reception worked fine with good reception.

4. The new radio can be turned on without having the key in the ignition. Fortunatley, it turns off when the motor is shut down. I don't recall the old unit turning on without the key.

5. Installation was fairly easy. I used a disposable plastic putty knife to remove the trim. Unplugging the old unit from its harness required a bit of effort; I had to gently pry the harness off the socket with a screwdriver, even after popping up the interlocking device as the icon on the harness depicts. I didn't bother removing fuses or disconnecting the battery. I did, unfortunately, leave a few light scratches in the faceplate for the ventiliation system, so I'd advise taping something over this to protect it.

6. With the new head, the steering wheel up/down control will shift into the second tier of six presets, whereas in the old unit the steering wheel controls would only navigate through a single set of six presets without manually changing it on the radio by pressing the FM or AM button again.

7. I wish that I also installed an aux input while I had the head unit out. I actually went by the dealer (Bellevue BMW), but they didn't have the cable in stock. I may add this later.

8. I can't wait till I get my XM receiver. Hopefully, there'll be room for it behind the trunk panel, so that it just doesn't have to lie out in the trunk, as shown in a photo in this thread. (I don't have a CD changer, so I have the standard panel; I understand later E46's come with the panel with the cutouts and brackets for the CD changer.)

9. No entry of security codes was required. Not sure why they include these numbers with the manual.

Thanks to all who contributed to this post. I found it very useful.


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

*need your help*

does this look like a business cd that will support the aux and sirrus?

TIA


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

theisgroup said:


> does this look like a business cd that will support the aux and sirrus?
> 
> TIA


Only way to tell is to look at the tag on the bottom.










For an '02 radio the SW version # needs to be 50 or higher.
For an '03 radio the SW version doesn't matter.

The first two digits in the KW field indicates the week. 
Last two digits in the KW field indicates the year.

The above picture is an 02 radio with SW version 50.


----------



## MPJ (Dec 13, 2003)

Maxy said:


> 2. There are two coaxial jacks on the old unit, only one on the new. One (bigger, connects to a black right-angle wire in the dash, and is on the passenger side of the unit) is the FM antenna, I guess; the other (smaller, leads to a silver wire in the dash, on the driver side) AM antenna? At any rate, I connected the solitary coaxial antenna lead in the new unit to the black, right angle wire--but the jacks are not compatible. I needed two adapters (two different M>F cables plugged together). Fortunately, both of these were available at a local car stereo shop ($16, Innovative Audio, Bellevue, WA). I left the small, silver wire unplugged. I'm guessing the old unit had an external AM antenna and the new unit has an internal one, but I may be wrong. (Someone else commented earlier on this problem and said that he/she was going to make an antenna plug adaptor; FYI, a commercial solution is available.)


Would you mind posting pics of these two adapters, as I am in the process of doing this swap. Thanks. (and btw thanks to all on this thread.. it is easily the best thread for Sirius install) :thumbup:


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

ObD ..... do you happen to have the BMW Sirius Box dimensions handy?

Also, have you heard if BMW has gone to the newer smaller antenna yet?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Zappo said:


> ObD ..... do you happen to have the BMW Sirius Box dimensions handy?
> 
> Also, have you heard if BMW has gone to the newer smaller antenna yet?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:












Approximately 7.25" square. 1.25" thick. Looks about the same size as your CPT phone box.

Haven't heard of any new antennas, and I doubt it since BMW hardly ever changes any of it's audio accessories. The trunk CD changer hasn't changed in years.

I have heard of a new generation of smaller antenna's and smaller receivers coming out, but again I'd doubt BMW would spend the effort.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

ObD said:


> Approximately 7.25" square. 1.25" thick. Looks about the same size as your CPT phone box.
> 
> Haven't heard of any new antennas, and I doubt it since BMW hardly ever changes any of it's audio accessories. The trunk CD changer hasn't changed in years.
> 
> I have heard of a new generation of smaller antenna's and smaller receivers coming out, but again I'd doubt BMW would spend the effort.


Thanks man .... looks like it's designed to fit in front of my CPT8000 box with the special bracket that comes with the install kit for CPT8000 owners. See mppaz's posting on this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48071

Should be a piece of cake :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

ObD said:


> Correct, you only need the BMW Sirius tuner. It plugs directly into the CD cabling in the trunk, super easy install. Since your 03 already has the correct brackets and trunk liner, you may want to consider the OEM installation kit - $60 discounted. You also may want to consider a DIY since you aren't having the dealer install it. If you can hook up a VCR, you can do this.


I have an '04 330cic no nav, no cd changer. As I understand it, all I need is the receiver and antenna (Terk I assume).

My big concern for DIY - do I need to do anything in the cabin of the vehicle, or is it all in the trunk? Please tell me it just plugs into the trunk nice and easy!

I don't wanna start pulling off wood trim or anything, but the dealer wants (are you sitting down?) $850 for the tuner/antenna/installation.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> I have an '04 330cic no nav, no cd changer. As I understand it, all I need is the receiver and antenna (Terk I assume).
> 
> My big concern for DIY - do I need to do anything in the cabin of the vehicle, or is it all in the trunk? Please tell me it just plugs into the trunk nice and easy!
> 
> I don't wanna start pulling off wood trim or anything, but the dealer wants (are you sitting down?) $850 for the tuner/antenna/installation.


You'll need to put the antenna somewhere. You can stick it on the trunk lid, if you don't mind the look. I mounted mine in between the rear seats on my E36 conv., and was happy with the results, both in terms of appearance and reception. Installing it in this location required pulling wires through the top well and concealing them under the gasket that seals the front of the well, but this was very straightforward. Search for my handle and XM install for the details.


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*Adding Sirius to older E46, pt. 2:*

Previously I posted on upgrading the head of my 1/01 330Ci and noted the biggest issue was the dissimilar antenna connections, which I remedied with two adaptors plugged together.

This weekend I installed the receiver. As the photo shows it is conveniently clamped between the internal fender wall and the amplifier unit (after loosening the top two screws on the existing bracket, sliding in the Sirius unit, and tightening it back up). I was worried about overheating either unit, but I let them stay on for an hour and did not notice any excessive heat buildup, albeit with the liner off.

I mounted the antenna on the rear shelf. Remove the car seat anchor by flipping off its top with a screwdriver, then unscrew it. The cable can be routed just to the side of the bracket with the "mouse" actually pointing forward. At least in my neighborhood (eastside "Points" cities, heavily wooded Seattle suburbs on the edge of the US), reception was perfect--even with a heavy cloudcover and rain. As an aside, the white antenna wire doesn't seem to do anything and need not be connected.

I am very pleased. I have limited exposure to XM, but I must say that I prefer Sirius content after my brief experience. The sound quality vastly exceeds FM and to my ears, is on par with a CD (on music channels, with talk channels still being a bit tinny sounding).


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*oops, photos didn't attach*


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*oops, photos didn't attach*


----------



## MPJ (Dec 13, 2003)

Maxy said:


> Previously I posted on upgrading the head of my 1/01 330Ci and noted the biggest issue was the dissimilar antenna connections, which I remedied with two adaptors plugged together.


I have an 01 325, and I was also able to find adapters for the 03 deck I purchased. Check at Circuit City for the adapter that plugs into the radio, and I found another adapter for the other end at pep boys. About $30 total. Now I have FM reception, and sirius is on its way!


----------



## MPJ (Dec 13, 2003)

One more question for the sirius experts:

I now have an 03 headunit, and I have an Alpine CDH 634 MP3/CD changer, with the soundgate adapter. I found dual xm/cd changer blitzsafe adapters here:

http://www.logjamelectronics.com/blitzbmwxmdmxalpv1d.html

My question is, if I get this adapter, and I have the bmw sirius receiver, antenna, etc., will I be able to view the artist/title/channel info on my radio? Thanks


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

MPJ said:


> My question is, if I get this adapter, and I have the bmw sirius receiver, antenna, etc., will I be able to view the artist/title/channel info on my radio? Thanks


You need the adapter to interface the CD changer to the Sirius unit. There is a CD extension cable, 84 11 0 150 526, which plugs between the BMW Sirius receiver and the adapter which you will also need. The functionality of the adapter will be the same whether you have Sirius or not. IIRC, control and only numbers are available from the CD changer with these adapters. No song info etc. AFAIK only a Phatbox MP3 player can display that type of info with an adapter.


----------



## Maxy (Mar 22, 2003)

*Sirius and XM together?*



ObD said:


> You need the adapter to interface the CD changer to the Sirius unit. There is a CD extension cable, 84 11 0 150 526, which plugs between the BMW Sirius receiver and the adapter which you will also need. The functionality of the adapter will be the same whether you have Sirius or not. IIRC, control and only numbers are available from the CD changer with these adapters. No song info etc. AFAIK only a Phatbox MP3 player can display that type of info with an adapter.


So, in theory, using the Blitzsafe adapter (or possibly the XM direct receiver http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmdireforbm.html), both Sirius and XM could play through the head unit?


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Obd .... Just received my new OEM BMW Sirius Receiver ordered from Pacific BMW for $238 (plus $93 for the OEM large antenna, $58 for the install kit and $11 for the CD Changer cable adapter). I noticed that although the P/N and HW numbers are the same as in your photo below, the SW verison has been upped from 40 to 41. :dunno:

My new unit's build date is 45/02. Just curious if you've heard about what that SW update might have been for? Also, the build date is over a year ago ... I hope I did not get an out-dated unit already. 

Going to PnP install it tomorrow next to my CPT8000's telephone control unit (TCU) in the truck ... the install kit for CPT8000 owners is nice .... has brackets to mount it on the CPT8000 cradle plus that kit also includes the official BMW Sirius Users manual and install instructions, etc (instructions probably packaged with the install kits as an inducement to spend that extra $58 in my case). But the install looks like a snap 

Zap :thumbup:



ObD said:


>


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Zappo said:


> Just curious if you've heard about what that SW update might have been for? Also, the build date is over a year ago ... I hope I did not get an out-dated unit already.


 :dunno: My Sirius unit is older than yours and works fine. I wouldn't worry about the Sirius SW version.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Maxy said:


> So, in theory, using the Blitzsafe adapter (or possibly the XM direct receiver http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/xmdireforbm.html), both Sirius and XM could play through the head unit?


Should work except for XM direct. XM direct uses the Sat input mode for control which would conflict with the OEM Sirius. Also, you could plug an aftermarket XM receiver into the AUX port of the OEM headunit and play both.


----------



## Ilyam5 (Aug 30, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I'm getting my BM53 replaced under the service measure referenced in another thread. I have nav. I inquired about getting the Sirius compatible radio unit instead of the standard replacement. My SA tells me Sirius cannot be installed in an E39 with nav, period, even with the DVD nav computer. From what I read here and around, he's incorrect. Then again, he didn't know anything about the HK/Nav radio issue or service measure either until I gave it to him.


He is incorrect. I have an 03 m5 with DVD NAv and jsut got my Sirius working. All you need is the new radio unit (Sirius compatible). Check bmwnav.com for the part number. Make sure you switch your radio to US mode.

Turn off the radio.
Turn it back on and immediately press and hold SEL button for 15 sec.
You'll see the menu with serial number. Use arrows to scroll till you see
Area: chises are USA, EUR, or NOAREA. press 1 to choose USA.
Turn off the car, turn back on. You are set.

When buying sirius make sure you get the unit for the car with NAV. See number om martins site bmw nav.com


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi-

What a great thread! 

I am having trouble finding the menu that has the software version of my headunit. I have a 2001 325i and just had the HU replaced last week with a new one. I'm not sure if is SIRIUS ready, I did not have a choice, it was a warranty replacement.

I cannot seem to turn the radio on with the ignition key off. If I hold the M button while the radio is on, I get a menu, but nothing that looks like the software version.

Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

NH-SHICKS said:


> Hi-
> 
> What a great thread!
> 
> ...


http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/bulletins/650704.pdf


----------



## JRahn (Oct 22, 2004)

Can anyone who has installed the OEM BMW Sirius receiver tell me if this "new" antenna will plug in?
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Zcli3nJT8AN/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=177450&I=003SIR1SAF

Thanks!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

JRahn said:


> Can anyone who has installed the OEM BMW Sirius receiver tell me if this "new" antenna will plug in?
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Zcli3nJT8AN/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=177450&I=003SIR1SAF
> 
> Thanks!


It will work but you'll need one of these for the OEM receiver dual antenna input connection.

Terk SIR-SP splitter


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

Technic said:


> http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/bulletins/650704.pdf


The link did not work. could you email the pdf to me?

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## JRahn (Oct 22, 2004)

NH-SHICKS said:


> The link did not work. could you email the pdf to me?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Sorry crutchfield doesnt have a PDF available on their site.


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

JRahn said:


> Sorry crutchfield doesnt have a PDF available on their site.


Thanks, I was responding to a different post.

Thank you anyway.

Steve


----------



## droopy1592 (Feb 11, 2005)

Woohoo! This has been an intense read! I read the thread from start to finish and the whole time I was reading it I was searching over ebay, e46 fanatics, and everywhere else looking for the version I needed. I've been on a phone with a guy with a 2002 model w/ software version 41, and other ones had already been sold.

Then I read the part about the crackling AM, and I go outside and my AM is just a crackling away! I won't have to spend a dime on the HU, so now I can just upgrade my speakers and amp and get the Sirius unit.


I also want to know if anyone has tint on their rear window with this antenna on the read deck? I wonder how well it works. Also, does anyone have the link to that service bulletin that works?


----------



## droopy1592 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now I need to know where to fish the wires from. I pulled the carpet back, but there are wires taped down everywhere.

I have an appointment next week for them to replace my headunit @ 130PM TUesday.


----------



## pnut4912 (Jan 25, 2005)

i got all the pieces - head unit, reciever, mini antenna, 2-1 adaptor - and just spent the last hour installing it. confirmed the 02/50 config and i installed all the parts. when i hit mode, sat doesnt show up. do i need to disconnet the battery and let it cycle thru, or am i missing something else?


----------



## saccorator (Mar 1, 2005)

I recenlty got a 2005 X3 with the satellite radio prewire option. Does anyone know what I need to install Sirius? Do I need the antenna etc? Is Circle BMW the best place for the parts? I am often in the NJ area and know Circle BMW. My dealer told me that it will cost me $600 for the sirius install, but he did not mention the price being lower if I had the prewire option...any idea? Thanks for the help!


----------



## paintedantenna (Mar 2, 2005)

*You can get the antennas painted*

I run a small company where we color match the antenna to your vehicle. We paint them the same way the factory does. Just thoght that info would help some folks out who are looking for a cleaner setup on their BMWs
www.colormatchantenna.com


----------



## nhs510 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Anyone else bought and activated a used BMW Sirius receiver?*

Since this thread is like a forum of it's own, I'll post this here...

I got mine all set up tonight and now it won't take the hit that's sent out to activate, just keeps toggling between "CALL^888" and "539-SIRIUS" no matter how many hits the SIRIUS reps send out (I've called 4 times). I don't even get the audio of the preview channel 184 like I did before activating my other (non-BMW) SIRIUS receivers.

I'm wondering if it's an issue with it being activated/deactivated before..? :dunno:

Only reason I ask is because I swapped in the BMW receiver to my SIRIUS account, swapping out a standalone unit I have been using. Once the standalone unit was swapped out, it did the same thing -- no preview channel, no audio, just a scrolling msg to "Call 888-539-SIRIUS" -- it didn't even care if the antenna was plugged in or not -- same msg scrolled across. It looks like these units act differently once they've been used and deactivated.

I will say that the rep was able to reactivate the standalone unit out of this state, but the BMW receiver does not respond at all.

I hope I didn't get burned here by someone selling me a fried receiver. :censor: I'm trying not to let myself go there yet -- thinking through what could be up with this thing!? :hmm:


----------



## nhs510 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Nevermind - got it figured out! *

I am mixing an antenna I had from another Sirius kit for my wife's car (because it's smaller than the SIR3) with the Terk splitter, and eventhough it clicked in like it was connected, the FAKRA connector on the splitter was not letting the antenna plug in far enough, so I had no connection. I cut away some of the green casing (wasn't sure how to completely remove the single end FAKRA of the splitter, it's different than the other 2), and now everything is kosher.

The main thing I learned is that you get no preview channel or "aquiring" message if the receiver has been used and then deactivated. Your connections and line of sight better be good, because it gives you no clues as to why if it doesn't activate when the rep sends a hit.

Oh well, I'm gruuvin' now, so now worries! :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally I bought the Sirius kit for my 2004 M3 with retrofit Navigation. In addition I have the HK system with the iPod ice>Link Plus, all integrated in to the car system and working flawlessly. The installation is really plug 'n play and the activation was straight forward. I have the antenna in the rear shelf left corner and the reception is perfect so far, notwithstanding the tint rear window.

Everything looks perfect so far, until I had to change the radio country area back to the USA from the OCE that I set the radio up originally because the Sirius tuner only works in the USA area. I posted this observation before and now I definitely confirmed it: USA area sound quality sucks big time compared to OCE area. _As is, AM sound quality vs. CD quality. _

Long story short, my OEM retrofit Nav kit was an European part that included a Professional tuner that could not be programmed to the USA area, it was hardware fixed to EUROPE. Initially I did not know this so when I first listened to the radio and the CD player the difference in sound quality over my dash unit Business CD was night and day. Sound stage and definition was outstanding. I concluded that because the Nav tuner was a Professional that was the reason of the upgraded sound quality in all sources. Wrong, big time wrong.

Once I found out that there was no AM frequencies in the EUROPE area my kit seller exchanged the tuner for an US Business tuner. That's when, after installing it, I first noticed that the sound quality difference is not because of the Professional tuner but to the USA area sound processing. My Business tuner BM53 has this area called OCE (Oceania) that has the correct AM/FM frequencies while keeping the Euro area better sound quality intact, so I set my radio to that area and never had any problem, only excellent sound. Only the RDS feature in FM seems to be affected by this OCE area, it looks like the PTY database for station types is different from the USA, for example, R&B stations are shown as VARIED. Nothing major, regardless.

Unfortunately, for the Sirius to work the radio has to be in the USA area. I honestly can say that changing the area back to USA to make the satellite radio section work is not worth the price of the Sirius kit IMO. The sound quality in all sources has gone down the drain, the iPod, the FM radio, the CD player and the Sirius. The fullness of the sound, the highs, the stage, the definition that I experienced before is gone for good... now the sound quality as flat as it used to be before my Nav retrofit.

That big is the difference in my personal opinion; it seems that the ST (stereo) function for the USA area sets the preamp section of the tuner in some kind of equalization "curve" or signal processing that is noticiably different -as in a limited or filtered frequency response- from the OCE/Europe signal processing (there is no "ST" shown while in OCE/EUROPE area).

Being dissapointed is an understatement...


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

OEM location of the Sirius antenna sucks and looks like this:










and this:










Wasn't very happy with the results but lived with the OEM install for a week and a half so I knew what kind of reception I'd get with the OEM recommended location where the antenna is on the outside of the car.

With the new location of the antenna the reception is just as good. No difference at all and you'd never guess the little bump in the rear dash was a sirius antenna:














































#750 (thanks for showing that there was a better way)


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

wait, do you need the sirrius receiver that gets mounted where the ac controls are?

http://www.pacificbmw.com/new/parts/frame2.asp?prodid=1479&modelid=523

this is what pacbmw shows it looks like:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

sna77 said:


> wait, do you need the sirrius receiver that gets mounted where the ac controls are?


The receiver mounts in the trunk where the CD Changer/NAV is. Depending on the year of manufacture you need to swap out the headunit with one which has the proper software to recognize the Sirius receiver. Generally a late model one.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

ObD said:


> The receiver mounts in the trunk where the CD Changer/NAV is. Depending on the year of manufacture you need to swap out the headunit with one which has the proper software to recognize the Sirius receiver. Generally a late model one.


Got the headunit part... need a 2003 or newer occording to BMW... Do the newer headunits fit into the older cars without a hitch or do i needs some sort of antenna adapter or something?

So... I'd need to do this:

1. replace headunit
2. buy sirius receiver that gets mounted in trunk
3. buy sirius antenna

missing anything?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sna77 said:


> Got the headunit part... need a 2003 or newer occording to BMW... Do the newer headunits fit into the older cars without a hitch or do i needs some sort of antenna adapter or something?
> 
> So... I'd need to do this:
> 
> ...


The first post of this same thread explains the best what you need to get your 2001 E46 rolling with Sirius... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=473616&postcount=1 :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

sna77 said:


> Do the newer headunits fit into the older cars without a hitch or do i needs some sort of antenna adapter or something?


They will fit in 2001's and newer. A 2001 will need a radio antenna adapter but I don't know what the part number is.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ObD said:


> They will fit in 2001's and newer. A 2001 will need a radio antenna adapter but *I don't know what the part number is.*


Here you go... http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=2283331&postcount=2


----------



## pnut4912 (Jan 25, 2005)

i finally got my setup working. i went into the dealership and bitched and moaned about everything i could think of with my headunit (2002/50 unit). i went to go pick it up and they had just completely replaced it. Lucky me. so now i had everything i needed, installed it all and now im working great. Except the antenna is on the rear shelf, and i have tints so im not getting such great signal. For those of you with the antenna on the roof near the rear window, what did you use to secure the wires next to the rear windows and run them down into the trunk?


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

I have an 04' X3 but it didnt come with that stupid $75 sirius pre-wire kit on it. 
Can I still install the BMW sirius kit on the 04 X3 even though it didnt come with the sirius prewire option installed? I do not have NAV or a CD changer. Please let me know. I called circle bmw and they said NO. I needed the pre-wire kit. That just doenst seem right?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> I have an 04' X3 but it didnt come with that stupid $75 sirius pre-wire kit on it.
> Can I still install the BMW sirius kit on the 04 X3 even though it didnt come with the sirius prewire option installed? I do not have NAV or a CD changer. Please let me know.* I called circle bmw and they said NO.* I needed the pre-wire kit. That just doenst seem right?


...I thought that that option 693 (Sat prewire) was just the antenna and the cable. Why just use another antenna instead of the one in the prewire? Is this some kind of 'special frequency' antenna that nobody else has and cannot be replaced by an aftermarket one? :dunno:


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Technic said:


> ...I thought that that option 693 (Sat prewire) was just the antenna and the cable. Why just use another antenna instead of the one in the prewire? Is this some kind of 'special frequency' antenna that nobody else has and cannot be replaced by an aftermarket one? :dunno:


I called numerous dealers and they all said no. I actually called Soundgate and I guess I spoke to someone there who knows his ****. Maybe the maker of the product? He said it won't work. He said BMW used their own proprietary connections from the BMW cd player to the BMW Sat receiver. He said it doesnt use the fat round cable that you normally see with a kenwood head unit and a kenwood sirius receiver. He said you could make it work but he said you would have to make your own 4 wires and then take the 4 wires and make a custom plastic end piece to connect back to the headunit. He told me to just give up. The pre-wire is the proprietary wiring from the headunit to the trunk.

So I went ahead and bought the soundgate BMW to Kenwood unit adapter. My local stereo shop had one in stock for $110. I will install it tomm with my kenwood sat receiver.

He said I will lose most sirius info on the screen. I will only be able to see the channel numbers. WHich I'm cool with. My main goal was to keep the steering wheel controls.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> I called numerous dealers and they all said no. I actually called Soundgate and I guess I spoke to someone there who knows his ****. Maybe the maker of the product? He said it won't work. He said BMW used their own proprietary connections from the BMW cd player to the BMW Sat receiver. He said it doesnt use the fat round cable that you normally see with a kenwood head unit and a kenwood sirius receiver. He said you could make it work but he said you would have to make your own 4 wires and then take the 4 wires and make a custom plastic end piece to connect back to the headunit. He told me to just give up. *The pre-wire is the proprietary wiring from the headunit to the trunk.*
> 
> So I went ahead and bought the soundgate BMW to Kenwood unit adapter. My local stereo shop had one in stock for $110. I will install it tomm with my kenwood sat receiver.
> 
> He said I will lose most sirius info on the screen. I will only be able to see the channel numbers. WHich I'm cool with. My main goal was to keep the steering wheel controls.


So in the X3 the Sirius tuner does not use the existing CD Changer connectors?


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Technic said:


> So in the X3 the Sirius tuner does not use the existing CD Changer connectors?


It has the cd changer connector but it also has a bunch of other crap that a kenwood sirius tuner doesnt have. Plug (3) is the changer plug.
(2) is the antenna, (4) is the audio and (5) is the power.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> It has the cd changer connector but it also has a bunch of other crap that a kenwood sirius tuner doesnt have. Plug (3) is the changer plug. (2) is the antenna, (4) is the audio and (5) is the power.


That looks like the standard new-style (1 antenna lead) BMW Sirius tuner. It should work on all i-bus BMWs that support Sirius in the head unit.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> It has the cd changer connector but it also has a bunch of other crap that a kenwood sirius tuner doesnt have. Plug (3) is the changer plug.
> (2) is the antenna, (4) is the audio and (5) is the power.


Just to clarify: I am talking of installing the OEM Sirius tuner in your X3, not _adapting_ the aftermarket Kenwood tuner.

Isn't that *(3) the CD Changer bypass cable?* If so then the only connector that you are missing is the antenna one, because your X3 already has the 6- and 3-pin connectors and the bypass cable is optional. I have an E46 so I cannot tell you anything about DSP in case that your X3 has that system, but in the X5 with DSP (according to the installation intructions) an Audio extension cable is needed... and maybe that is the part of the "Sat prep kit" that your car is missing.

I do think that the antenna connection is a non issue -a Terk antenna can do it- but the missing DSP (if DSP is in your X3) extension cable probably is the reason why dealers are telling you that you cannot have the OEM Sirius retrofitted.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Technic said:


> the reason why dealers are telling you that you cannot have the OEM Sirius retrofitted.


The X3 headunit is physically different from a 325/330. I suspect a hardware/software compatibility issue. While in the 325/330 it is the software which recognizes the Sirius receiver, in the X3 it is hardware which recognizes the Sirius receiver. If the hardware wires aren't there, no worky. 

I have Sat Prep option on my E90, so I should have a definitive answer in May.


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Technic said:


> Just to clarify: I am talking of installing the OEM Sirius tuner in your X3, not _adapting_ the aftermarket Kenwood tuner.
> 
> Isn't that *(3) the CD Changer bypass cable?* If so then the only connector that you are missing is the antenna one, because your X3 already has the 6- and 3-pin connectors and the bypass cable is optional. I have an E46 so I cannot tell you anything about DSP in case that your X3 has that system, but in the X5 with DSP (according to the installation intructions) an Audio extension cable is needed... and maybe that is the part of the "Sat prep kit" that your car is missing.
> 
> I do think that the antenna connection is a non issue -a Terk antenna can do it- but the missing DSP (if DSP is in your X3) extension cable probably is the reason why dealers are telling you that you cannot have the OEM Sirius retrofitted.


Well here is the problem though. If you have the sat prep kit, all of the wires you see in the diagram is in the trunk on the left side already. You mount it behind the carpet and boom, you are done. SInce there is no pre-wire I am forced (if it even works) to mount the sirius unit under the armrest since the cd changer pre-wire cables are there the ones numbered 4 and 5 in the diagram. There are no other cables under the armrest to use. So after hooking up cables 4 and 5 and bringing in a terk antenna, there is no guarentee the radio will work and see sirius. Thats the answer I was trying to get from the dealer. I figure it would be that easy? I assume I do not need plug #3 since I do not have a changer anyways unless some other type of info is being being sent on the changer cable.

If I buy a BMW sirius unit to test there are no refunds from the dealer I think. And I do not have DSP or the premium radio or NAV.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> Well here is the problem though. If you have the sat prep kit, all of the wires you see in the diagram is in the trunk on the left side already. You mount it behind the carpet and boom, you are done. SInce there is no pre-wire I am forced (if it even works) to mount the sirius unit under the armrest since the cd changer pre-wire cables are there the ones numbered 4 and 5 in the diagram. There are no other cables under the armrest to use. So after hooking up cables 4 and 5 and bringing in a terk antenna, there is no guarentee the radio will work and see sirius. Thats the answer I was trying to get from the dealer. I figure it would be that easy? I assume I do not need plug #3 since I do not have a changer anyways unless some other type of info is being being sent on the changer cable.
> 
> If I buy a BMW sirius unit to test there are no refunds from the dealer I think. And I do not have DSP or the premium radio or NAV.


Now I get it... and still I believe that it could work only if you can find a dealer that can test it for you. Personally I have borrowed parts from dealers with no problems to test in my car, even an OEM CD Changer, in their parking lot before buying them just to be on the safe side. It seems to me that what you need is something like the Audio Extension Cable -just a cable longer than the one you got- for the X5 that simply extend your armrest 3- and 6-pin connectors to the left side of the cargo area.

The way to make sure if this "Sat Prep" wiring have some special circuitry that is not in your car right now -I seriously doubt it, especially if you do not have DSP- for the Sirius is to take a look to the Sirius installation instructions of the X3 to see if there is a wiring diagram at the end of the document; I could not find one online anywhere but the dealer's parts guy can give you one if you ask nicely... or even better, you can talk with one of the techs if available and find out the issue with this cabling without even asking for a tuner as a "loaner" .

If you find out that either the tuner works in your armrest or the cable is just longer, then you or any audio shop can extend your CD Changer cables to the trunk, get a Terk antenna and be set.


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

I got the PDF right here for X3's without NAV. Tell me if you see what you are talking about. I will ask the part dept if I could use one to test for 5 mins. Thats how long literally it will take to test it.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DeanQ said:


> I got the PDF right here for X3's without NAV. Tell me if you see what you are talking about. I will ask the part dept if I could use one to test for 5 mins. Thats how long literally it will take to test it.


Some BMW installation intructions have a simple wiring schematic at the end (E46 Nav Retrofit, AUX input) but this one does not have any... let me ask next week the parts person that sold me my Sirius receiver if there is any circuitry in the "Sat Prep" option in the X3 without Nav nor DSP and I'll post the information here.

I am curious now too in finding out what this "Sat prep" is all about... if the option is $75.00 I bet that it will be the Sat antenna/cabling and just a longer cable to the trunk with the CD Changer bypass plug attached.


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Technic said:


> Some BMW installation intructions have a simple wiring schematic at the end (E46 Nav Retrofit, AUX input) but this one does not have any... let me ask next week the parts person that sold me my Sirius receiver if there is any circuitry in the "Sat Prep" option in the X3 without Nav nor DSP and I'll post the information here.
> 
> I am curious now too in finding out what this "Sat prep" is all about... if the option is $75.00 I bet that it will be the Sat antenna/cabling and just a longer cable to the trunk with the CD Changer bypass plug attached.


I just thought of something. If I used the cd changer plugs in the console of the X3 wouldnt the BMW headunit just assume the samething my soundgate device did? It would shoot the BMW sirius info to the Cd changer input behind the headunit? The soundgate device did work but I didn't like it. I can't save any preset station. I didnt care about not being able to see artist and song title but scrolling from channel 1 to channel 100 sucks. I was just wondering if the BMW sirius unit would do the same crap if I used the cd changer plugs or if its smart enough to decipher what it is? Its possible the BMW pre-wire going to the trunk is actually going behind the BMW cd player specifically for the BMW sirius input on the radio?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

DeanQ said:


> I can't save any preset station. I didnt care about not being able to see artist and song title but scrolling from channel 1 to channel 100 sucks


This is how the Soundgate device works and not a function of where it gets plugged in.

As far as the BMW receiver, in theory it should work in the CD changer position. However, there is no way to prove this other than trying it. If it does work, than BMW is not right about it not working. In the pre-wiring there may be a wiring change or resistors in the line which makes it unique and therefore not work.


----------



## Norseman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Headunit????*

Hello,

I got e46 with production date of 06/2002. I need to have my radio headunit replaced due to faulty buttons.

I have read that there is a new part # for headunits between 2001 and 2004 and that they all would support AUX input.

Does anyone know if this is correct????

Thank you,


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Norseman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got e46 with production date of 06/2002. I need to have my radio headunit replaced due to faulty buttons.
> 
> ...


Yes, BMW switched manufacturers from Blaupunt to Alpine in 02 or 03... The older units have a 2 antenna connection, the newer ones have a single antenna connection. You can put a newer model into an older model with an antenna adapter. I bought a used 04 model off a member for $200, and then bought an aux adapter and antenna adapter.. works great!


----------



## Norseman (Jun 13, 2002)

hmmm....mine is an apline but sofware version of 13-02 41 and it was produced 05/2002.....the more i read it seems like the 2002 units must have a sofware version of 50 in order to work......

im just wondering what the dealer will put in this afternoon. .......im tring to find a part number so i can make sure they put in the right one.

Thanks


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Norseman said:


> im just wondering what the dealer will put in this afternoon. .......im tring to find a part number so i can make sure they put in the right one.


They'll most likely put in a similar unit - unless a part has been superseded and the old part is no longer allowed to be used (there's usually a cut-off date in the supercession) they'll put one of those in if they have it in stock. If they have to order a part, BMW will probably fill it with the most recent part.


----------



## pnut4912 (Jan 25, 2005)

my antenna is on the rear shelf, and i have tints so im not getting such great signal. For those of you with the antenna on the roof near the rear window, what did you use to secure the wires next to the rear windows and run them down into the trunk?


----------



## facedogg (May 2, 2005)

Hi all....I've read this thread over and over again, and still have a question....I have a MY04 330i and really wanted Sirius....unfortunately I do not have the Sirius prewire....I had my installer put in a Kenwood Sirius receiver with the soundbridge connection to enable my stock HU to control the satellite connection, but I am now wanting to be able to have presets and see the song/artist information. My local dealership will install the full Sirius option for me for $850, but if I'm going to spend that kind of money I'll just go ahead and get the Kenwood 715DVD....my question is, does my MY2004 stock HU (13-04 43) have an aux input already, or if not, can I use the aux input adapter that's been referenced here and simply get a small Sirius display (kenwood R71FM) to give me all the functionality I need? TIA


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

facedogg said:


> Hi all....I've read this thread over and over again, and still have a question....I have a MY04 330i and really wanted Sirius....unfortunately I do not have the Sirius prewire....I had my installer put in a Kenwood Sirius receiver with the soundbridge connection to enable my stock HU to control the satellite connection, but I am now wanting to be able to have presets and see the song/artist information. My local dealership will install the full Sirius option for me for $850, but if I'm going to spend that kind of money I'll just go ahead and get the Kenwood 715DVD....my question is, does my MY2004 stock HU (13-04 43) have an aux input already, or if not, can I use the aux input adapter that's been referenced here and simply get a small Sirius display (kenwood R71FM) to give me all the functionality I need? TIA


??? All MY04 HU are Sirius compatabile. The Sirius receiver connects to the CD changer input... You just need a sirius antenna, MY04 or newer HU and the Sirius receiver. It should only take you a 1/2 hour to install the Sirius unit. As for the aux adapter... Its a $20 part at the dealership, and just plus into the back of 03 and newer HU's


----------



## facedogg (May 2, 2005)

sna77 said:


> ??? All MY04 HU are Sirius compatabile. The Sirius receiver connects to the CD changer input... You just need a sirius antenna, MY04 or newer HU and the Sirius receiver. It should only take you a 1/2 hour to install the Sirius unit. As for the aux adapter... Its a $20 part at the dealership, and just plus into the back of 03 and newer HU's


Great news! When you refer to the Sirius receiver, is this only the BMW receiver, or can it be my existing Kenwood?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

facedogg said:


> Great news! When you refer to the Sirius receiver, is this only the BMW receiver, or can it be my existing Kenwood?


the BMW receiver. Needs to be used with BMW HU. Thorw the Kenwood up on ebay 

Here's pic of my install:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=246031&highlight=sirius

And here's a pic of the unit (with part #).. My first one died, so I got a replacement. The Sirius unit gets installed in the trunk:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=250948&highlight=sirius


----------



## facedogg (May 2, 2005)

First, major thanks to sna77 and all the others on this board, as there is more info here than i get from my dealership and my installer, who are both actually paid to know this stuff. Given that I really like the ability to save favorite songs and have many presets, I think I'll stick with my current kenwood receiver, and use the aux input adapter to plug a standalone sirius unit into....this isn't the cleanest solution, nor does it allow me continued use of my steering wheel controls, but unless I'm missing something, this is just something I'll have to give up for these added features.

On a side note, anyone need a Soundgate KBMWSIR unit that I now don't need?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

facedogg said:


> First, major thanks to sna77 and all the others on this board, as there is more info here than i get from my dealership and my installer, who are both actually paid to know this stuff. Given that I really like the ability to save favorite songs and have many presets, I think I'll stick with my current kenwood receiver, and use the aux input adapter to plug a standalone sirius unit into....this isn't the cleanest solution, nor does it allow me continued use of my steering wheel controls, but unless I'm missing something, this is just something I'll have to give up for these added features.
> 
> On a side note, anyone need a Soundgate KBMWSIR unit that I now don't need?


I think you get 15 presets with OEM sirius unit... whats ability to save songs???


----------



## facedogg (May 2, 2005)

sna77 said:


> I think you get 15 presets with OEM sirius unit... whats ability to save songs???


Well this makes me lean back towards the OEM unit....my current HU only has 6 preset buttons, so are there multiple satellite "modes" that enables me to put more than one channel on a single button, similar to how I have FM1, FM2 and FMA which can each have their own presets?

With regards to saving songs, alot of the standalone sirius units allow you to push a button during a song, and it will save the artist/title of that song, such that if it comes up on any channel at any time in the future the unit will automatically switch to that song. This isn't a huge need, so if you can verify the 15 presets, I'll probably stay with teh OEM solution. Thanks again!


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

facedogg said:


> Well this makes me lean back towards the OEM unit....my current HU only has 6 preset buttons, so are there multiple satellite "modes" that enables me to put more than one channel on a single button, similar to how I have FM1, FM2 and FMA which can each have their own presets?
> 
> With regards to saving songs, alot of the standalone sirius units allow you to push a button during a song, and it will save the artist/title of that song, such that if it comes up on any channel at any time in the future the unit will automatically switch to that song. This isn't a huge need, so if you can verify the 15 presets, I'll probably stay with teh OEM solution. Thanks again!


yup, def are 3 with the OEM. Sat 1, 2, 3 just like AM/FM etc. OEM looks a lot cleaner too... im not sure i like the aftermarket HU in the bigger opening with all that free space...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

18 presets for the OEM receiver. No song save.


----------



## facedogg (May 2, 2005)

Ok, I'm now sold on the OEM solution. Is Circle the best place to order this from, or should I be able to get the same price from my local dealership? I will obviously install it myself, to avoid the automatic 4+ hour install charges, so if the price is the same regardless, I'll just pick it up locally. Thanks all for all the help!


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

facedogg said:


> Ok, I'm now sold on the OEM solution. Is Circle the best place to order this from, or should I be able to get the same price from my local dealership? I will obviously install it myself, to avoid the automatic 4+ hour install charges, so if the price is the same regardless, I'll just pick it up locally. Thanks all for all the help!


I just picked up my Sirius setup from Circle on Monday. $332.03 for the receiver, antenna, CD changer extension cable, and a sedan install kit. Plus $19.92 NJ Sales Tax on top of that which you would not have to pay being in NC, so my total was $351.95.

Circle is only a little under an hour's drive south of where I live, so I drove down to their facility in Shrewsbury, NJ.

The only problem was that they had given me the installation instructions for the Receiver, but reading those instructions when I got home, the first step is to install the antenna per the antenna installation instructions, which I did not get. A quick phone call to Circle solved that problem, & I got the antenna install instructions in yesterday's mail.


----------



## mmmm (Feb 22, 2005)

O.k., I'm sure it is here, but the conversation seems to go back and forth between pre MY 2002 and post MY 2002 installations, so please pardon my confusion.
If I call Circle BMW to retrofit my 2001 330i with buisness radio with Sirrius radio I will be asking for what exactly????

I think asking about retrofitting to a NAV unit is just way over.

Thanks!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mmmm said:


> O.k., I'm sure it is here, but the conversation seems to go back and forth between pre MY 2002 and post MY 2002 installations, so please pardon my confusion.
> If I call Circle BMW to retrofit my 2001 330i with buisness radio with Sirrius radio I will be asking for what exactly????


They may simply decline to sell you any parts. When I ordered the Sirius kit from them, I had to fib about my VIN.

As far as I know, you need the post-2002 parts plus a new radio head unit (for a non-NAV car - it gets uglier when NAV is involved).


> I think asking about retrofitting to a NAV unit is just way over.


Probably. Most dealers are under the impression it can't be done, despite there being retrofit parts for it.


----------



## eliminator (May 16, 2005)

ObD said:


> 1) I have heard of adapter cabling but not familiar with it since mine was plug and play. Alpine units are swappable. If it's not Alpine you need the aforementioned adapters. Pretty easy to check what you have now by pulling the radio.
> 
> 2) I think they changed the wiring so although the CD changer is compatible, Sirius isn't. I believe there is an extra wire for 2001+ in the CD changer signal wiring. Power wiring is the same.
> 
> I think your best bet is aftermarket. Not a complete integration but still works. Plus a lot cheaper.


I just finished the OEM Sirius install in a 2000 328ci (04/00 build).

1. The original MY 2000 tape deck was made by Alpine, and all the plugs on the head unit (except the antenna) were exactly the same as the 2002+ Sirius compatible business CD. Buy the antenna adaptor and it's plug and play.

2. Not sure if there's a difference in changer wiring, but mine works. All Sirius functions work, including song/artist text. Again, just plug and play.


----------



## eliminator (May 16, 2005)

nhs510 said:


> I got mine all set up tonight and now it won't take the hit that's sent out to activate, just keeps toggling between "CALL^888" and "539-SIRIUS" no matter how many hits the SIRIUS reps send out (I've called 4 times). I don't even get the audio of the preview channel 184 like I did before activating my other (non-BMW) SIRIUS receivers.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's an issue with it being activated/deactivated before..? :dunno:
> :


My previously used tuner did the same thing. Interestingly enough, when I first plugged it in ALL the channels worked for about half an hour. Then the audio stopped and it displayed "call 888.....". No channel 184 at all, just the "call" message. The first couple of times I called Sirius, the reciever would not take the hit, and the Sirius people seemed stumped. I was starting to think that something was broken, but decided to try activating one more time. The person I talked to the third time seemed to have more experience. I explained to him that it was an OEM BMW system that had been previously activated. He had me turn on the car and sent the hit once. Nothing happened. Then he told me to turn the car off and back on, and he sent another hit. Nothing. turned car off and back on. One more hit and it started working!

So, Yes, it appears that there's a bit of a trick getting a pre-owned tuner to activate.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice job! My bmw sirius unit died after a month... No problems so far with the new unit... Been working since they replaced it...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

eliminator said:


> 1. The original MY 2000 tape deck was made by Alpine, and all the plugs on the head unit (except the antenna) were exactly the same as the 2002+ Sirius compatible business CD. Buy the antenna adaptor and it's plug and play.


Good info. :thumbup:


----------



## jerryrathke (Jun 11, 2005)

I am soooo glad I found this thread. The parts guy at my local bmw dealer told me yesterday there is absolutely NO way to install sirius on my 2002 330i. 

I had the factory head unit replaced under warrenty a month or two back and now the SV is 24-04 43. I am set to order what I need from circle bmw, but not sure which installation kit I need, the plain install kit or the install kit with cpt8000.

I would like my antenna on the rear shelf behind the back seat, so should I forgo circle's antenna? I don't want a antenna wire running through my door, but I guess one stuck on my trunk lid wouldn't be too bad as long as shutting the trunk lid didn't damage the cable.

I am so ready for satellite radio.

Thanks for the help.

Jerry


----------



## jerryrathke (Jun 11, 2005)

sna77 said:


> the BMW receiver. Needs to be used with BMW HU. Thorw the Kenwood up on ebay
> 
> Here's pic of my install:
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=246031&highlight=sirius
> ...


I noticed the pic in the second link has a single antenna "in" while the pics ObD posted had two (?) next to each other. I ordered the same part number as you via the internet from Circle BMW and a Terk SIR-mini from ebay. This antenna should plug right in and have me up-and-running, right?

Thanks for the help,

Jerry


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

jerryrathke said:


> I noticed the pic in the second link has a single antenna "in" while the pics ObD posted had two (?) next to each other. I ordered the same part number as you via the internet from Circle BMW and a Terk SIR-mini from ebay. This antenna should plug right in and have me up-and-running, right?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> Jerry


The lastest BMW Sirius receivers use single wire antennas. The first generation receivers have separate wires for Sat and repeater signals, but they have now been conbined into a signal wire. You should be OK.

Regards...JL


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> They may simply decline to sell you any parts. When I ordered the Sirius kit from them, I had to fib about my VIN.
> 
> As far as I know, you need the post-2002 parts plus a new radio head unit (for a non-NAV car - it gets uglier when NAV is involved).
> Probably. Most dealers are under the impression it can't be done, despite there being retrofit parts for it.


Same here...when I tried to order from Circle BMW for my 2002 330 (with the '04 head unit) they refused to sell me the parts. So...I called Pacific BMW and got the unit w/in a week.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

crawform said:


> Same here...when I tried to order from Circle BMW for my 2002 330 (with the '04 head unit) they refused to sell me the parts. So...I called Pacific BMW and got the unit w/in a week.


I ordered from PacBMW too... No issues..

Also, I recently joined BMWCCA for $40 a year... 20% off all parts from my local dealership... Comes out to about the same prices as PacBMW, and I dont have to wait for shipping...


----------



## jerryrathke (Jun 11, 2005)

I tried to order the tuner via the internet, but Circle BMW emailed me to verify my year. I asked them to cancel the order and went down to my local BMW dealer. He gave me 10% off, which will come close to Circle's price + shipping. Had to special order it, but I'm heading out of town for two weeks. Works for me.


----------



## Shadyside (Jun 25, 2005)

*Help with wrong Aux input cable kit*

Hi All,

This is a very informative thread, and a great site. Glad to post my first message. I just had installed an XM Roady2, (using a Bracketron mount which looks fine) and hard wired for power. My plan was to install the aux input cable in the glovebox and have the wire lead out and plug into the back of the SAT receiver. The problem is that the aux cable would NOT plug and play and didn't register on the HU when the Mode button was pushed. Thus, no SAT input. Upon reading the aux input instructions more carefully, it stated that the cable was only for vehicles produced after 09/02. My 2002 was produced in 06/02. The aux input kit is part number 82 11 0 149 389 and my HU is SV 16-02-41. Does BMW make an aux input kit that is plug and play for MY 06/02 and prior? Does anybody know what the aux input number is for the correct part? I know this thread is for Sirius, but you guys are so knowledgable I thought this forum would be the right place to ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Shadyside said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is a very informative thread, and a great site. Glad to post my first message. I just had installed an XM Roady2, (using a Bracketron mount which looks fine) and hard wired for power. My plan was to install the aux input cable in the glovebox and have the wire lead out and plug into the back of the SAT receiver. The problem is that the aux cable would NOT plug and play and didn't register on the HU when the Mode button was pushed. Thus, no SAT input. Upon reading the aux input instructions more carefully, it stated that the cable was only for vehicles produced after 09/02. My 2002 was produced in 06/02. The aux input kit is part number 82 11 0 149 389 and my HU is SV 16-02-41. Does BMW make an aux input kit that is plug and play for MY 06/02 and prior? Does anybody know what the aux input number is for the correct part? I know this thread is for Sirius, but you guys are so knowledgable I thought this forum would be the right place to ask. Thanks in advance.


What you need is a newer version of your radio, a 2003 and up one... the AUX input capability is a radio feature.


----------



## Shadyside (Jun 25, 2005)

Technic said:


> What you need is a newer version of your radio, a 2003 and up one... the AUX input capability is a radio feature.


Really? The aux input cable that I bought plugs right into the back of the HU, has it's own connector point right next to the CD changer connector. Just doesn't show up on the HU once it's connected. Why would they build a connector on the back if it wasn't usable?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Shadyside said:


> Really? The aux input cable that I bought plugs right into the back of the HU, has it's own connector point right next to the CD changer connector. Just doesn't show up on the HU once it's connected. Why would they build a connector on the back if it wasn't usable?


While the connector is there, there is no software to access it in the HU. As to why ... SOP for BWM ... they aren't Lexus when it comes to gizmos. Some of us like it that way.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Shadyside said:


> Why would they build a connector on the back if it wasn't usable?





ObD said:


> While the connector is there, *there is no software to access it in the HU.* As to why ... SOP for BWM ... they aren't Lexus when it comes to gizmos. Some of us like it that way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Shadyside (Jun 25, 2005)

ObD thanks - this means I will have to up upgrade the HU to a newer version if I want the aux input to work. The BMW parts guy (at Competition BMW in Smithtown) didn't catch that my HU was produced during the first half of MY 2002 - and thus didn't have the software installed. They must have started to install the software in 09/2002 for the aux imput. Now I am going to check if my AM is distorted and hopefully, if it is, I can have the HU replaced. Cheers.


----------



## jerryrathke (Jun 11, 2005)

I picked up my tuner this morning at the local dealer after being out of town for a week and a half. Installation and subscription went quickly and flawlessly and I LOVE it. Thanks to all the pioneers here and my advice to anyone out there considering this, listen to the experts here, not the supposed "experts" at you local BMW dealer.

Thanks!!

Jerry


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

ObD said:


> While the connector is there, there is no software to access it in the HU. As to why ... SOP for BWM ... they aren't Lexus when it comes to gizmos. Some of us like it that way.


Speaking of connectors, it took me a while to figure out how the extension cable between the Sirius receiver & the CD Changer (or in my case, Dension's Ice>Link Plus) plugs into the rear of the Sirius receiver. I had not seen a latch like that before on an automotive connector.


----------



## Dishmantv (Sep 10, 2005)

*Help with Sirius Module*

I purchased a Siruis module for my 330Ci
that is prewired for Sirius, and installed it.

1 Plug for Power
1 Plug for Audio
1 Antenna Plug

The Module has 2 Antenna ports, but the Antenna plug
only fits on 1 of them

I pressed the mode button, and choose SIRIUS, the Display says: 
CALL^888" and "539-SIRIUS"

I don't get any audio or the preview channel 184, nothing

No matter how many hits the SIRIUS reps send out (I've called 4 times)
I never got a hit... ( we confirmed the ID # also )

I was thinking it was an antenna problem, but I hooked
up an antenna from another Sirius Radio I use in my other car..

Anyone have an Idea whats wrong ?

Help.. Thanks, Keith


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Dishmantv said:


> 1 Plug for Power
> 1 Plug for Audio
> 1 Antenna Plug
> 
> ...


An older 2-antenna module needs both an antenna splitter (1 into 2) as well as an adapter (2 plugs, 2 sockets). You connect the adapter to the radio and the splitter to the adapter, and then plug the antenna into the splitter. I believe the necessary parts come with the BMW antenna kit - either that or they're in the install kit. I don't have that version any more - I upgraded to the newer 1-antenna receiver, which doesn't have any of that silliness.

On my car (2003 w/ NAV) I get "ACQUIRING" if the receiver doesn't see a signal or no antenna is connected.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

We have a customer with a 2004 MY M3 with nav. We ordered the Sirius receiver from Crevier for him. It's the single-antenna-port unit 65 12 0 398 140.

We also got the antenna and the Sirius instlalation kit from Cervier. 

We could not get "Sirius" to appear on the display. We tried unplugging and repluggin in the Tuner Module, we tried the same with the Sirius receiver, we tried sending him to the local dealer for re-coding. They worked on it for 6 hours and they couldn't get it to work.

We even took the receiver and plugged it into an X5 to make sure it worked (it worked fine). 

So ay suggestions are appreciated. The owner is ready to have the whole thing taken out, which is exactly what I would do in his shoes - but his car is *supposed* to have Sirius compatibility (we checked the PNs of his Nav computer and his Tuner module and they're good.)


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

el_duderino said:


> We have a customer with a 2004 MY M3 with nav. We ordered the Sirius receiver from Crevier for him. It's the single-antenna-port unit 65 12 0 398 140.
> 
> We also got the antenna and the Sirius instlalation kit from Cervier.
> 
> ...


Does he have a CD changer? If not, see if you can borrow one and hook it up in the usual manner (to the optional extension cable from the Sirius tuner). If you can select the CD changer from the head unit, then you have good i-bus communication. If you can'd see the CD changer either, you have an i-bus problem in the car wiring somewhere.

If you have a Sirius-capable tuner, even the oldest MK IV NAV computers will let you select Sirius (I did it with an 09/2002 production car which had a MK IV from the 2nd week of MK IV production).

I'd make sure that the tuner really is Sirius-capable, and also make sure that there is recent software on the NAV computer (current is 4-1/60 from the V26 CD). I've used Sirius since V23.1 or thereabouts, I don't know that status of support in earlier versions.


----------



## Dishmantv (Sep 10, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> An older 2-antenna module needs both an antenna splitter (1 into 2) as well as an adapter (2 plugs, 2 sockets). You connect the adapter to the radio and the splitter to the adapter, and then plug the antenna into the splitter. I believe the necessary parts come with the BMW antenna kit - either that or they're in the install kit. I don't have that version any more - I upgraded to the newer 1-antenna receiver, which doesn't have any of that silliness.
> 
> On my car (2003 w/ NAV) I get "ACQUIRING" if the receiver doesn't see a signal or no antenna is connected.


Maybe I need to explain better..

I see 2 spare antenna cables in the wheel well area,
but only 1 fits on the Sirius Module (Module has 2 antenna ports)

Here is a picture of my wheel well area:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Dishmantv said:


> Maybe I need to explain better..
> 
> I see 2 spare antenna cables in the wheel well area,
> but only 1 fits on the Sirius Module (Module has 2 antenna ports)
> ...


I have never worked on a car with Sirius pre-wire, but BMW Sirius antennas have always been 1-wire. If you have a receiver module with 2 antenna jacks, you're going to need the splitter and the other gizmo, regardless of whether your car has pre-wire or not. If you got the Sirius receiver at your dealer, you should tell them it is an older (superseded) unit, and to either give you the extra parts you need, or to exchange it for the newer 1-wire unit.

Also, I don't know exactly what the other gizmo does, but there was a caution note with it that said it was essential that it be hooked up to prevent damage.


----------

